# Shaking head NON-STOP!



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It does sound like an ear infection, poor girl. Ike had terrible ears for the first year of his life. The thing that helped soothe him the most, was my massaging his ears. I was gentle about it, but it made him feel so much better. Her ear probably itches as well as being sore. I wouldn't clean it right now, that may drive her to try and scratch it or rub it more, causing more damage. Just a gentle massage until you can take her in. You might give her a benadryl too. It will stop the itching. Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## I<3Sophie (Jan 3, 2009)

I wiped down the blood on her ear with a cotton ball and that just made her scratch more. & more head shakes. She Is finally laying down now & I'm going to try and give her a little ear massage. Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I had the sam issue with Noahs first ear infection. I took him to the vet for the red/sore ear and found it was the other ear that was worse...and that ear was an inner ear infection so I had no idea. I'd get the drops, they work wonders.


----------



## I<3Sophie (Jan 3, 2009)

I feel so bad for her because I myself have allergies, and get ear infections so bad where I want to stick something in my ear to scratch it!

Ill be taking her to the Vet first thing in the morning (in a few hours) for some drops. 

This is her second ear infection. She had one when we got her but the ear was just pink. Now its red.


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

*yeast...*

Henry developed recurrent yeast infections, particularly in one ear. I would keep them clean, but yeast dwells too deep in the ear to begin to control with just cleaning. The signs were head shaking and scratching/rubbing ears, dark brown discharge, and an odor. I was using my ever faithful, all purpose (expensive prescription) Tresaderm with so-so results. It is anti-bacterial and anti-fungal, but has an oily base that I think might have kept the environment ready. Yeast is pH sensitive, so many folks use home remedies that have vinegar and alcohol added. I won't use the alcohol. Think how that would feel on a scratched ear! 

I came across Zymox from a post here and ordered from Amazon after reading _many_ positive reviews. We have had great results. I used the drops which are very viscous, but not oily, as directed. That cleared up the yeast. Now I use the cleanser weekly. Haven't had a hint of trouble since! (Be sure that you do not use it in conjunction with any other product. It is enzymatic, and other products will actually neutralize the enzymes and render it ineffective.)

Enjoy your pup. This forum is an excellent resource. As with any forum, read posts with a discerning eye. There are many opinions to sift through, but you will find many pearls of wisdom in here!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck with the massage. I don't know where you are, but it's allergy season where I am. Ike has food and seasonal allergies. He's getting a little itchy now that all the tree pollen is exploding.
Ask your Vet about Benadryl. It works wonders for Ike.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Get her in to the vet this am. She can shake so hard that she gets a hematoma which sometimes has to be surgically repaired. Once the vet makes sure her eardrum is ok and not perforated, you could try the Healthy Ear Recipe that Heather posted.


----------



## I<3Sophie (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all so much! It sounds very similar to the Yeast. I am in Los Angeles and have an appt at 11am. I try and get her to stop shaking her head and massage her ear instead and she seems to like that. 
She scratches herself a lot and it constantly biting her feet. I AM wondering if she has allergies. I will have a lot of questions for the Vet today.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Could very well be allergies leading to an ear infection and other itching, inflammation problems. Here is the healthy ear recipe from Heather (Arcane).

*Healthy* Ear *Recipe* (from Arcane)

1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
1 tube Cortaid (generic works here as well)

Use tubes of similar size. Mix all three together in a container that can
be closed well. It takes a bit to incorporate because the Polysporin is a
bit like Vaseline. Once incorporated, it stays mixed.

If ears are gunky, inflamed or smell bad, start with using a pea sized
dollop twice a day. Use your finger to gently push it into the ear. Rub.
Dogs will only shake their heads once or twice! It's a creamy, very
soothing mixture. Once you have the ears under control, lessen how often
you use it till you're only using it once a week. Once a week keeps ears
from getting bad again.

My doctor (human) is the one that came up with this as her dogs were having ear issues that weren't really under control from the things her vet was prescribing! Anyone that I know that has gone to using it has had
remarkable results and the dogs are much happier and SAFER than using
anything with alcohol in it. I was told by my vet that alcohol just dries
the ear out - which includes drying out the ear drum AND that if there is
even the tiniest of perforations in that ear drum, it can let alcohol down
into the middle ear where it can do permanent damage. That's why this cream is SOOOOO good! There's nothing "liquid" about it. It goes in and melts it's way down to where it's needed. No alcohol to cause drying or damage and it will take care of anything yeast, bacterial etc...
_________________


----------



## I<3Sophie (Jan 3, 2009)

That ear remedy sounds great! Now Is that something I use once her infection clears up? Thanks!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Talk to the vet and see if he'd ok you using it now. Anytime my girls have inflamed looking ears, I use it. As Heather said, her dr. concocted it when NOTHING the vets had to offer worked. It's also very soothing.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I have used with success vitimum e-oil infused with rosemary...I keep a container in the refrigerator for cool, quick application. Good Luck!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Any news? I hope it's nothing too serious. I don't remember is you mentioned food allergies, but Ike's ear infections were food related. You might need to alter her diet. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Food allergies...you mentioned that he was chewing at his feet too...some dogs are allergic to corn and meals...wonder if Paula has something there...keep us posted.


----------



## I<3Sophie (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello all! I'm so sorry I haven't been back online to update you on Sophies status! I just found out I'm pregnant and I've been so sick! Even to come to the computer! Ugh! 

Anyway, I took Sophie to the Vet yesterday morning. She ate breakfast and seemed to be fine which I was glad to see. 

When the Vet flipped her ear up his expression was "oh that's bad". I felt so guilty!!! But I check her ears two days pervious and nothing!! He said she definetly had an ear infection. He checked the other ear and didn't see any infection. He said since see didn't see any infection it could possibly be foxtail? (Which requires to put her under for removal) :/ He got out the microscope and hooked it up to the T.V so we could see him go inside her ears. Turns out there is bad infections in both ears. My poor Sophie!!! No wonder she was scratching all night! 

So we left the Vet after she got a Penacillin shot, a steroid shot for inflamation, ear cleanser, antibiotic ear drops(2x daily) , and oral antibiotics (2x daily). They also tested her for ear mites which required her to get a tranqulizer shot  (negative on the mites) 

We brought her home and she was very sleepy all day. We massaged her ears and pampered her all day! She isn't scratching much at all and no more head shaking (just a little when we cleanse her ears.) She's in very good spirits and back to chasing the cat around the house  . 

I am going to check her ears constantly and clean them as well!!! I will try out the home made remedies that were posted on here. I really want to thank all of you sooo much who provided fedback for me. I really appreciate it and thanks for the support!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that She is on the road to recovery. Dont feel bad those things can come on so fast. 

CONGRATS on the new baby, hopefully the morning sickness will pass very soon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! What a joyful ( albeit nauseous ) time for you. Just remember that the Healthy Ear Recipe is not for normal cleanings.... but when you suspect an infection. Thre are many ear cleaners out there... I've had good luck with the Vet Solutions ear cleaner. Some use a diluted Listerine. Also, keep the hair inside the ear clipped short if there's alot of it..... that way more air can circulate and less chance of infection. Just make sure that when you are clipping no hair goes down the canal.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Beamer just went through the same thing as Sophie. He has chronic yeast infections, probably an allergy to chicken and/or grains. 

My vet prescribes Mometamax but it usually doesn't work- not sure why. I use the Healthy Ear recipe and it does work. I did have to apply it to his ears for two days, two times a day, before he stopped shaking his head. I felt horrible too. The poor kid looked so uncomfortable. I also clean his ears daily with an ear flush to get the gunk out. After his ears weren't swolen anymore, he was more tollerant of the flush.

Hope Sophie feels better soon.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh, Happy Baby! Glad you have the ears under control too. The Rosemary & E-Oil is for mites and other irritations. Good Luck. I really like the Healthy Ear Recipe idea...hadn't heard about that one before, but I have it in my file for future use. Keep us posted!


----------

